
Statistics without calculus - onuralp
http://notstatschat.tumblr.com/post/158976786141/prerequisites
======
onuralp
This tweet triggered an interesting thread on whether [teaching] statistics
requires [teaching] calculus:

> @johnmyleswhite: One meme I wish would die off: the belief that we can teach
> high school students statistics without teaching them calculus

[https://twitter.com/johnmyleswhite/status/846497060949913600](https://twitter.com/johnmyleswhite/status/846497060949913600)

